# doctor / dentist Hurghada area



## gabriesa

Hi Everyone

Have any Hurghada / elgouna residents found a usable dentist ? GP type doctor? From past posts, a couple of people have mentioned the hospital in el Gouna. It looks good on their website - is that a reliable place to head for general checkups - eg female 5 yearly check ups etc

many thanks


----------



## Helen Ellis

gabriesa said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Have any Hurghada / elgouna residents found a usable dentist ? GP type doctor? From past posts, a couple of people have mentioned the hospital in el Gouna. It looks good on their website - is that a reliable place to head for general checkups - eg female 5 yearly check ups etc
> 
> many thanks


Elgouna hopspital is prob the best place for check ups, a couple of friends had mamagrams there recently, very efficient and not too pricey for residents. Just turn up and see a doctor seems to be the protocol for general issues. 
The Nile hospital in hurghada is also recommended by many including for dentistry. There are several good dentists, one nr the hsbc ( on the side rd, 1st floor I think), in Sekkala is mentioned a lot, and a new one over Costa Coffee, he was more expensive, but everything is brand new.


----------



## gabriesa

thanks Helen - really useful info particularly regards the dentist - not my favourite pastime 

Sally


----------



## GM1

for a dentist: we always go to dr. Nayer Fahmy in Dahar. He is located is Batah street (Duck street), street is next to the telephone central in Dahar.
The one above Costa is dr. Ayman Nassef (he was located next to McDonalds) but I don't like him at all. Years ago I went there with my husband and children, next time I came only with my children (or maybe with one child) and he tried to flirt with me.

For a hospital: we always go to the Nile Hospital. Just yesterday for the ophthalmologist (can't you make easier words in England?  ). We needed new glasses and went there for a checkup, only for LE25 per person.


----------



## mamasue

GM1 said:


> for a dentist: we always go to dr. Nayer Fahmy in Dahar. He is located is Batah street (Duck street), street is next to the telephone central in Dahar.
> The one above Costa is dr. Ayman Nassef (he was located next to McDonalds) but I don't like him at all. Years ago I went there with my husband and children, next time I came only with my children (or maybe with one child) and he tried to flirt with me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree totally.... went to both these guys.....
> Dr Nassef was known as 'the butcher' among friends..... nobody went to him more than once.
> Dr Fahmy in Dahar was clean, professional, and reasonably priced.


----------



## Helen Ellis

GM1 said:


> for a dentist: we always go to dr. Nayer Fahmy in Dahar. He is located is Batah street (Duck street), street is next to the telephone central in Dahar.
> The one above Costa is dr. Ayman Nassef (he was located next to McDonalds) but I don't like him at all. Years ago I went there with my husband and children, next time I came only with my children (or maybe with one child) and he tried to flirt with me.
> 
> For a hospital: we always go to the Nile Hospital. Just yesterday for the ophthalmologist (can't you make easier words in England?  ). We needed new glasses and went there for a checkup, only for LE25 per person.


I've heard of Dr Fahmy, just couldn't remember the name, highly recommended by a diver friend too, who now has a beautiful set of veneers.
Must get round to have my eyes tested again, did you make an appointment or just turn up?


----------



## GM1

just turned up in the hospital (BTW I have a residence visa). The Nile hospital is normally open from 10?-11? in the morning till 14 o'clock. and then again from 19-23.

We buy our glasses in Cairo, between Wust el Balad en Abdeen (Cairo center). Last month my son bought the frame AND the glasses for LE310, it was ready after approx. 1 hour. A fake Police, I think, but for this price you can buy glasses every year or even more often.


----------



## Liralen

GM1 said:


> for a dentist: we always go to dr. Nayer Fahmy in Dahar. He is located is Batah street (Duck street), street is next to the telephone central in Dahar.


This dentist has been wonderful for both myself and my husband, together OR me alone. His work was far better than I expected. Slightly above what I was quoted from other dentists, but after seeing the hatchet job the "others" did on my husbands broken tooth (we tried two others), I didnt mind paying a little extra.

I had to get a post, core, and crown.. ran about 800 LE. The tooth had broken off down to the roots. AWESOME job. Others quoted as low as 500 LE for just the crown alone.. but as I said.. no way.

He and his associate dentist are great.


----------



## Tommy21

Beware of Dr Dr Ayman Nassef Hurgada (above Costa Coffee) get a quote before you get any work done with him!!!
Friend went and had a wisdom tooth extracted plus a filling....
Charged him 4000 Egyptian Pounds - YES..... That's right four thousand Egyptian Pounds
Daylight Robbery!!!
You have been warned !!!


----------



## hurghadapat

Tommy21 said:


> Beware of Dr Dr Ayman Nassef Hurgada (above Costa Coffee) get a quote before you get any work done with him!!!
> Friend went and had a wisdom tooth extracted plus a filling....
> Charged him 4000 Egyptian Pounds - YES..... That's right four thousand Egyptian Pounds
> Daylight Robbery!!!
> You have been warned !!!



Bit of a silly thing to do,have dental treatment without getting a quote first.Egyptians will always try and rip off foreigners if they think they can get away with it.Next time use Dr Nayer i always found him to be very reasonable,and his surgery is spotless.



Clinic Address: Hurghada – Airport division, 4 El Mohammady Howaydak St, above Ramada Café, 2nd floor


----------



## Tommy21

hurghadapat said:


> Bit of a silly thing to do,have dental treatment without getting a quote first.Egyptians will always try and rip off foreigners if they think they can get away with it.Next time use Dr Nayer i always found him to be very reasonable,and his surgery is spotless.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinic Address: Hurghada – Airport division, 4 El Mohammady Howaydak St, above Ramada Café, 2nd floor


What a comment! 'Egyptians will always try to rip of foreigners! I would probably expect this type of behaviour from a street seller but certainly not from a medical professional. But I expect that it's a case of "live and learn"


----------



## hurghadapat

Tommy21 said:


> What a comment! 'Egyptians will always try to rip of foreigners! I would probably expect this type of behaviour from a street seller but certainly not from a medical professional. But I expect that it's a case of "live and learn"



You will find that Egypt is a country that thrives on duel pricing ie one price for foreigners and another price for locals,the only way round it is to learn to speak Arabic so then you can at least argue with them,but even then you will never ever get anything at exactly the same price as an Egyptian and that you will find goes from professional people right down to the young kids who sell the tissues on the streets.

If you have extended your tourist visa so you can live there always make sure if you have to go to a doctor,dentist or hospital that you show your passport to them so they can see that you are resident there and it should get you a cheaper price,otherwise they will do the same as the dentist did to your friend.

That i'm afraid is life in Egypt


----------

